# Price Check on Rig



## tuxify

Sorry ThatGuy16. I need to know.
The rig's in my signature. I purchased all the parts in August of 2007. I was wondering how much a computer ignorant person might pay, as well as how much one of us would pay. I would include my 18" CRT, G15, Mouse, ETC. if the person was willing to pay more for a full system.


----------



## Bradan

800-875, but its goona be worth allot less when the mid range dx10 cards come out


----------



## tuxify

800-875 for someone who knows nothing about computers? Or 800-875 here?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Start at $950, you can always go down but no up


----------



## Bradan

id say like that price for sum1 who can build

like 1000+ for others

people dont like used computers i dont know why


----------



## DirtyD86

put an ad on craigslist marketing yourself as someone who builds PCs , tell them yours is brand new... format the HD and youll be set. its dishonest, but it will sell it


----------



## Jabes

its oc'ed right


----------



## tuxify

Yeah, from 2.8GHz to 3.15GHz. If I could get $1000 plus for it from someone, I would probably sell it. The problem then is would I want to sell it right before the 45nm's come out, and then buy either the Q6600 (at a much lower price), or one of the new one?


----------



## Jabes

tuxify said:


> Yeah, from 2.8GHz to 3.15GHz. If I could get $1000 plus for it from someone, I would probably sell it. The problem then is would I want to sell it right before the 45nm's come out, and then buy either the Q6600 (at a much lower price), or one of the new one?



since its oc'ed will it be worth that much?


----------



## tuxify

Should I clock it back to stock? Or should I keep it there?


----------



## tuxify

I'm making the craigslist ad, is there anything I should keep in mind?


----------



## DirtyD86

good luck selling a PC on craigslist. i put an ad up for mine the other day and got bombarded from scumbags trying to pull scams on me. make sure you really stress  in the ad that you are taking cash pickups only... you will still probably get a few scam emails. they usually go something like this:

"hi i am buying this PC for my sister out of state, i would like to offer you an additional 250 to ship it to me !!! please get back to me with your name , address, and phone number"

if you see ANYTHING like this, delete the email. or send them a nasty response. try putting it on ebay, you'd have a lot more luck with them. or an ad in the local newpaper


----------



## tuxify

I'm just going to say locals only. I'm also going to put it on ebay. Me and Kuz are figuring it out.


----------



## MixedLogik

I would defintely not downclock it back to stock speed. If someone does there research and sees the product and says "I thought that 5600 was at 2.8ghz" then tell them you overclocked it. You may get more money out of it.


----------



## tuxify

I got an offer (actually two, but one of them was a crappy Toshiba laptop). This guy offered $915 for it, without the monitor. I replied back saying I would want at least $1,100 for it, and I'm hoping I get at least $1,000 out of it. I figured out that for $915 I could afford my wanted build in January 2008 with the Q9645, but I'd be completely out of money, and have no computer for about 3 months. I'm gonna try to say $1,000, but let him take as long as he can (hopefully 2-3 months lol) to get it. Still waiting for a reply from this guy, but wish me luck. =)


----------



## DirtyD86

take the 915... thats probably the most you will get for it


----------



## tuxify

If I am forced to take $915 I'll ask if I can sell it to him in a month or so, so I have a computer for longer.


----------



## Nightrain

Dude, I would take the $915. Just built that brand new on Newegg.com for $805 without taking into account the $80 worth of rebates. This is including all in your spec list, and the G15. I didn't include a crt monitor because people give away those things on craiglist regularly. Windows isn't that much for a new copy either and wasn't sure if that was even included. 



COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 
Model #: CAC-T05-UW
Item #: N82E16811119068
In Stock
	$49.99 	  	$49.99

GIGABYTE GA-M57SLI-S4 AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
Model #: GA-M57SLI-S4
Item #: N82E16813128014
	$99.99 	-$10.00 Instant   	$89.99

EVGA 256-P2-N765-AR GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
Model #: 256-P2-N765-AR
Item #: N82E16814130086
In Stock
Mail-in Rebate
	$179.99 	-$10.00 Instant   	$169.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-520HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 520W Power Supply - Retail
Model #: CMPSU-520HX
Item #: N82E16817139001
In Stock
Mail-in Rebate
	$139.99 	-$20.00 Instant   	$119.99

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor 2.8GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADA5600CZBOX - Retail
Model #: ADA5600CZBOX
Item #: N82E16819103771
In Stock
	$139.99 	  	$139.99

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4 - Retail
Model #: TWIN2X2048-6400C4
Item #: N82E16820145034
In Stock
Mail-in Rebate
	$98.00 	  	$98.00

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD2500KS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Model #: WD2500KS
Item #: N82E16822144701
In Stock
	$69.99 	  	$69.99

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - Retail
Model #: 967599-0403
Item #: N82E16823126179
In Stock
Mail-in Rebate
	$71.99 	-$4.00 Instant   	$67.99
*Subtotal: 	$805.93*
when you get rebates back that brings that down to *725.93*

Cut out some of the filler crap. Copy and pasted because i can't link to a temp wishlist as you won't see anything. 


If it were me I would sell it but, do what you need to. Most people won't wait to buy something though. So you might lose it.


----------



## The_Beast

the more you wait the less it's worth


----------



## Jabes

The_Beast said:


> the more you wait the less it's worth



thats right cuz it won't be as new then


----------



## tuxify

But would people who know slim to none about computers realize this?


----------



## Bradan

Jabes said:


> thats right cuz it won't be as new then



i think you missed it. computer parts get cheaper by the week.


----------



## Jabes

Bradan said:


> i think you missed it. computer parts get cheaper by the week.



I meant that to


----------



## tuxify

I got a buyer, who at first I thought was scamming me. He offered $100-$200 a month. I said I didn't want to do that because it's easy to scam people like that, and said he should either pay me all at once at the end of when he had the $1,200, or to get a loan. He said he'd try to get a loan, so if I can get $1,200 for it, I'll be extremely happy. I love craigslist.com and people who do not know a lot about computers.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well to be honest thats not bad, if you bought that computer throught somewere like ibuypower or so i bet it would cost more than 1200


----------



## tuxify

It's not too bad for him. It's amazing for me. $1,200 for a computer I spent $900 on, and could buy now for under $700... I'm thinking this is a business I could get into...


----------



## Nightrain

If your going through craislist make sure your doing cash only and in person. No money orders or checks or anything like that. Or your gonna be out of a computer. 

Just have to remember if it seems to good to be true, it probably is. There are a lot of people you think are just unknowing about computers and stuff on there that really aren't. 

Just keep an eye out on there or you will be out a computer and no way to get it back.


----------



## ThatGuy16

A similar computer new on cyberpowerpc came to $1300


----------



## tuxify

Yes, I specified cash only and pickup only. He didn't seem to have a problem with that, and I'm going to schedule a meet so he can try out the computer and stuff.


----------



## Nightrain

Im just saying look out thats all. Thats not a $1300 computer and anyone who knows anything about computers would know that. I don't care if a company is selling it at that price, we both know it isn't worth that much. Especially when I priced out that exact system to be $500 cheaper than what your gonna sell it to that guy for. 

If hes legit than go for it. I just wouldn't sell a computer for way more than I knew it was worth, but that is just me. Hope it goes well for you. 

If hes legit and wants to buy it for that I suggest you do it asap lol, before you lose the sale.


----------

